# Toshiba Satellite M40 284 WLan [SOLVED]

## ultraslinky

Hello everyone!

So i was trying to install Gentoo on the only computer that doesn't have Gentoo installed yet in the house, it's a Toshiba Satellite M40 284, from 2004 i think? I though installing Gentoo on it + LXDE was a good idea to revitalize it.

However, the wireless is not behaving properly. It's an atheros wireless card and the ath5k driver has always worked fine. In fact, using the minimal install cd for Gentoo and then scanning the network with iwconfig works (I can't try if it associates because my network is WPA and i need wpa_supplicant). 

So then i install everything, installing the ath5k module of course and configuring the kernel for wireless (i've done it before on my netbook, also with an Atheros card) and then i notice that the wlan0 is dead, it exists but it won't do anything, it won't scan or detect any wireless network (there are at least 5 strong networks here). The ath5k module is loaded, reloading it doesn't help.

What could i have done wrong, if the card works (or at least, it scans) with the livecd and doesn't work with my installation? 

Thanks for your help!Last edited by ultraslinky on Sun Oct 23, 2011 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultraslinky

I think I'll try to recompile the kernel Ath5k module with debug support.... let's see what that says.

----------

## ultraslinky

Ok, I've recompiled the whole kernel with debug support and ath5k debug support... Am I doing something wrong? I modprobe'd the ath5k module with debug options, as suggested in the kernel help for ath5k...

```
modprobe ath5k debug=0x00000400
```

And still there are no debug options in /sys/kernel/debug/ath5k. Of course the filesystem is mounted and all the other debug options are there.

Here's my dmesg related to the ath module, when i modprobe it:

```
[ 8746.027237] ath5k 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 8762.767965] ath5k 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[ 8762.768071] ath5k 0000:02:04.0: registered as 'phy1'

[ 8763.499402] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x64

[ 8763.499411] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[ 8763.499424] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[ 8763.499430] ath: Regpair used: 0x64

[ 8763.509867] ieee80211 phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[ 8763.511613] ath5k phy1: Atheros AR2413 chip found (MAC: 0x78, PHY: 0x45)

[ 8794.801245] ath5k 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 8831.143097] ath5k 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[ 8831.143191] ath5k 0000:02:04.0: registered as 'phy2'

[ 8831.959921] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x64

[ 8831.959926] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[ 8831.959933] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[ 8831.959936] ath: Regpair used: 0x64

[ 8831.967806] ieee80211 phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[ 8831.975122] ath5k phy2: Atheros AR2413 chip found (MAC: 0x78, PHY: 0x45)

[ 8874.145504] ath5k phy2: (ath5k_rfkill_disable:42): rfkill disable (gpio:0 polarity:0)

[ 8874.168079] ath5k phy2: (ath5k_conf_tx:611): Configure tx [queue 0],  aifs: 2, cw_min: 7, cw_max: 15, txop: 102

[ 8874.168128] ath5k phy2: (ath5k_conf_tx:611): Configure tx [queue 1],  aifs: 2, cw_min: 15, cw_max: 31, txop: 188

[ 8874.168167] ath5k phy2: (ath5k_conf_tx:611): Configure tx [queue 2],  aifs: 3, cw_min: 31, cw_max: 1023, txop: 0

[ 8874.168204] ath5k phy2: (ath5k_conf_tx:611): Configure tx [queue 3],  aifs: 7, cw_min: 31, cw_max: 1023, txop: 0

```

Lspci output for my lspci -vv is the same from the livecd and from my installation:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a31 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: c0100000-c01fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.1 USB controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at c0001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at c0002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

      Bridge: PM- B3+

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Region 0: I/O ports at 8400 [size=16]

   Region 1: Memory at c0003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 8410 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=04, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: c0200000-c02fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 5c000000-5fffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (500ns min), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at c0003400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Kernel driver in use: ATI IXP AC97 controller

   Kernel modules: snd-atiixp

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at c0003800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [40] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 66 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

   Region 2: Memory at c0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at c0120000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7094

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx+

   Latency: 168 (2500ns min, 7000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at c0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k

   Kernel modules: ath5k

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 5c000000-5ffff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 60000000-63fff000

   I/O window 0: 0000a400-0000a4ff

   I/O window 1: 0000a800-0000a8ff

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite-

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (8000ns min, 16000ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

   Region 1: Memory at c0215000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: 8139too

   Kernel modules: 8139too

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at c0215800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Region 1: Memory at c0210000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

What's wrong here? Any other commands i could post?

Thanks for your help!

----------

## Gusar

Have you checked if the radio is maybe killed?

```
rfkill list
```

Oh, and lspci -nn would be more useful, it shows the pci-id, which is the interesting part. But since you know the ath5k driver should work, that's not relevant anymore.

----------

## ultraslinky

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Have you checked if the radio is maybe killed?
> 
> ```
> rfkill list
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for your reply Gusar!

yes, ath5k driver has always worked out of the box for me and works also on the gentoo minimal install cd. 

Anyhow, here's my "lspci -nn":

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:5a31] (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge [1002:5a3f]

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller [1002:4374]

00:13.1 USB controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller [1002:4375]

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller [1002:4373]

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller [1002:4372] (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller [1002:4376]

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge [1002:4377]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge [1002:4371]

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller [1002:4370] (rev 02)

00:14.6 Modem [0703]: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller [1002:4378] (rev 02)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200M] [1002:5a42]

02:04.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC [168c:001a] (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge [0607]: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller [104c:ac50] (rev 02)

02:07.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)

02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [104c:8026]
```

And here's my "rfkill list":

```
2: phy2: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no
```

Seems like they are allright?

----------

## ultraslinky

What else could be wrong here? I'm really running out of options.

I mean, what IS different on the gentoo minimal cd? I really don't understand why ath5k on my installation isn't working while on the installaton cd, it is. The only thing i can think of difference, is the kernel, i have the 3.0.7 kernel on the machine at the moment, and the live cd has 2.6.39... let's try installing 2.6.39 then.

----------

## ultraslinky

Yeah, apparently my old wireless card doesn't like the ath5k driver from kernel 3.00 onwards. Now on 2.6.39 the card works perfectly. Hope this helps, anyone with an Atheros AR2413 shouldn't use over kernel 2.6.39

Maybe i should have tried that before everything.

Thanks everyone for the help anyway!

----------

